# Things are shaping up....



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so sick and tired of snow--especially 6-10 inches of it--but two positives: this moisture is hopefully going to make for a killer season, and temps will be back into the 50's a week from now. For the past four years I've found mushies in the last week of March....obviously not the case this year, but we're due for a banner season as long as it doesn't get too hot too fast. Here's to hoping. Happy and safe hunting, everyone!


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

breesha, where are you located in ill. hopefully central il, that is where I am from and I am trying to keep and eye on it to know when to head back north for a week and hit my land


----------



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep....I'm in central Illinois. It's not gonna be long after we get past this snow......I expect the temps will rush to catch up and we'll only need a week or so of 70 degree temps to get things rolling. I'll definitely keep you posted, boom.


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome, I am estimating that the prime week will be the last week in April for central ill (Peoria area where I am from) but may be the following week. usually it hits about two weeks after southern IL where I am at now. though it is impossible to predict these little critters!!!


----------



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

You aren't kidding. But half the fun is trying to figure out why they're so damn unpredictable! I think you're probably about right on the timing.....if they come in that late, I'm hoping it doesn't make for a short season.


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah it is fun!!!! if it is late it most likely will be a short season...but man will it be a good short season


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

That is average on timing. Usually last weekend in April, till on occasion the first week of June I have found them. SOOO...

It all really depends on temps, moisture, undergrowth etc...

Starts with greys, blacks, and progresses to blonds by end of season.

But in all reallity this year I'm thinking prolly 1rst week of May till 1rst week or two of June.


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes it is average, and I would agree for further into may. The way my schedule is going that would be amazing if it happened to go into June smurf


----------

